# Marocchi 03 Sporting VS Lanber 2098 Sporting



## Castanheira (May 30, 2008)

Hi!
I`m from Portugal and my English is not the best so escuse me any error in the text.
I am thinking to buy a new gun, mostly I do just game and some clay shooting from time to time, I saw the to guns in the net site of the respective manufacturers and they have interessants feactures.
What I would like to know is if anyone can tell me which one is the better choise, concerning materials, feactures, handling, resistence and shooting performances.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont know much about the other one but I was impressed with the quality of a friends Lanber.


----------

